# OK. Pop



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

Love it or hate it, there is no hiding from it. Popular music is everywhere. The other day I heard John Mayer on the damn gas pump. It's so bad I had to post this thread just to get it out of my head.


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Aug 13, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


That’s my type of pop music. Love Maiden, go Priest, long live the Scorps!


----------



## SFnone (Aug 13, 2021)

I wouldn't consider Maiden pop. Pop is a stupid term for popular music, and basically just means radio friendly. Truest "pop" is more or less an extremely commercial and overly produced exploitation of music. Modern pop is stuff like beyonce, Katy Perry, pretty much all of the divas, cold play, bieber, Billie eye lash and her goofy dr suess looking brother, jonas bros, etc. Highly synthesized, poorly written, big studio, character based music, often immitating others and adapting their style and sound strictly for sales and presentation. Old pop could be stuff like sonny and cher, ABBA, and yes, even early Beatles, (though they actually had talent and took it in a different direction.) Soft kiddie music.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hook Daddy said:


> That’s my type of pop music. Love Maiden, go Priest, long live the Scorps!


That TV show wanted them to lip sync. So they did. Sorta.

Up the Irons!


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I wouldn't consider Maiden pop. Pop is a stupid term for popular music, and basically just means radio friendly. Truest "pop" is more or less an extremely commercial and overly produced exploitation of music. Modern pop is stuff like beyonce, Katy Perry, pretty much all of the divas, cold play, bieber, Billie eye lash and her goofy dr suess looking brother, jonas bros, etc. Highly synthesized, poorly written, big studio, character based music, often immitating others and adapting their style and sound strictly for sales and presentation. Old pop could be stuff like sonny and cher, ABBA, and yes, even early Beatles, (though they actually had talent and took it in a different direction.) Soft kiddie music.


It doesn't happen often, but once in a while a good band will also be popular. 

Top 40 hit.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Cycad (Aug 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> It doesn't happen often, but once in a while a good band will also be popular.
> 
> Top 40 hit.


The Dead? I never liked their albums. But when I went to the new year's concert at Berkeley Uni in 1980, I was seriously impressed, I had a fabulous time. Maybe the nitrous oxide helped! The auditorium was crammed with balloons that kept bursting. And the following night I got invited to the after-party in Cotati, at "Doctor" Dan's house. He had a freezer full of Columbian flake. But Jerry Garcia wasn't there, to my sorrow.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

Cycad said:


> The Dead? I never liked their albums. But when I went to the new year's concert at Berkeley Uni in 1980, I was seriously impressed, I had a fabulous time. Maybe the nitrous oxide helped! The auditorium was crammed with balloons that kept bursting. And the following night I got invited to the after-party in Cotati, at "Doctor" Dan's house. He had a freezer full of Columbian flake. But Jerry Garcia wasn't there, to my sorrow.


By all means the shows are where it's at with the Dead. I only saw them a couple of times, but thanks to SXM I have a couple three hundred of their shows recorded. Plus you can find just about any show on You Tibe.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 14, 2021)

Here's a trip back to 1970 for those of us old enough to remember. 
This music isn't for everyone. But maybe it should be, as 52 years later we wait for the Federal trial of Derek Chauvin.
***
New York, New York
(The big apple)
A prerequisite to America
A disguised sin
Where some brother from that closed southern shit
Comes to some open northern shit
For a vacation
For an opportunity
An opportunity that knocks up sisters
And knocks them in the head
For an opportunity that takes them home
With dope in the arm.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Aug 14, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I wouldn't consider Maiden pop. Pop is a stupid term for popular music, and basically just means radio friendly. Truest "pop" is more or less an extremely commercial and overly produced exploitation of music. Modern pop is stuff like beyonce, Katy Perry, pretty much all of the divas, cold play, bieber, Billie eye lash and her goofy dr suess looking brother, jonas bros, etc. Highly synthesized, poorly written, big studio, character based music, often immitating others and adapting their style and sound strictly for sales and presentation. Old pop could be stuff like sonny and cher, ABBA, and yes, even early Beatles, (though they actually had talent and took it in a different direction.) Soft kiddie music.


Please, I was being sarcastic, maiden is rock through and through. I know what shit pop is, and I know good metal, but thanks for your lesson, it was on point and correct.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

1995


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1995


That's a very good album!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

Downtown. Petula Clark. She was already an established star before the Beatles. John Lennon was a fan. Very good looking, too!


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

1974


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 17, 2021)

I like their sense of melody.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

I thank the Good Lord everyday that John has decided to jam out with 70 year old's instead of making a payday with teenage girls.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 28, 2021)

This is what I think of when I hear pop music.






Can't forget Blondie too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------

